# Rock Guard



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Just Curious
Pulled this pic off the front of a Jayco. 
Has anyone applied a rockguard mod on their TT?

This one appears to be diamond plate.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope - haven't done this but sure looks like a good idea...just plain looks good, too as well as being protective. Wondering about attachment tho'....do you know how these are mounted?

Have also been considering the rock-guard skirting (curtain?) that goes on the back bumper of the TV .... like on the big RV's. They are attached via a frame that clamps onto the bumper...anyone have one of these?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Nope - haven't done this but sure looks like a good idea...just plain looks good, too as well as being protective. Wondering about attachment tho'....do you know how these are mounted?
> 
> Have also been considering the rock-guard skirting (curtain?) that goes on the back bumper of the TV .... like on the big RV's. They are attached via a frame that clamps onto the bumper...anyone have one of these?
> [snapback]103246[/snapback]​


I think I may take ours to get Line-X applied from the pinstriping down.

They can even color match, so I may have them spray the color that is on the side of the trailer.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure aplvlykat (kirk) did it to his.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I ran a few preliminary numbers to see cost for a 96" X 30" sheet . I found a custom plate company on line.. Quote came back around 92 bucks and change.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I think someone did do this, too. Just can't remember who.

Mark


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

It would be a great mod but i agree how would you attach to trailer


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Someone sprayed some kind of coating on.

I have travelled many miles and the Outback is still looking great...is there a real need????

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I have travelled many miles and the Outback is still looking great...is there a real need????
> Thor
> [snapback]103349[/snapback]​


Well....maybe not.....you know better than we do


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm with Thor, I have plenty of miles on ours and it still looks like new
Unless something changes I'll stick with the way it is for now

Don


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Is there ever a real need for half the mods we all do?? 
Just nice to grab a beer and explain to DW I'm so sorry I cant run all over town shopping with you today, unfortunately I have this real critical mod I need to do on the TT









I think its functional, seems like a pretty cool project , and end result looks awesome. Needed? maybe not. would enjoy installing one..absolutely!!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I'll wait for damage, and then apply to cover it.
Kevin P.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

This is typical of toy boxes. There is a potential benefit while offroading. However, what I have seen is that it is a plastic facsimile of diamond plate and is chromed. So, it is not heavy at all and can easily be epoxied to the skin. My concern would be that it would reduce flexibility and could damage the skin. On the toy boxes the frames are very rigid and I don't think it a problem so much for them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like the plastic on that part of my Outback is very hig quality, as I have no issues with mine and I tow it over some pretty rocky places.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Is there ever a real need for half the mods we all do??


That's the way I look at things. The rig came to me pretty much the way I want it and it is pretty decent the way it is. I will mod stuff if it really serves a functional need, otherwise, it stays stock. As for the rock guard, well, it's extra weight and extra money. If the front gets beat up, then I'll have some Rhino stuff put on it. That will cover up any dings and scratches and protect it for the future. Same with the bed of my brand new pickup. So far, it's bare and getting dings and scratches. No sweat, if it gets to a point where it bothers me, then I'll Rhino-Line it.

I make a change my rigs, if and only if, it serves an absolutely necessary function and I can justify the expense. I run an ROI on everything potential change.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

I did this mod two seasons ago. I used 1/8 alum. diamond plate and had it anodized to help from corrosion. The anodizing process gives a hardened surface about 5 mils. thick and it gives the alum. a satin look. Looks great and I don't have to keep it cleaned to keep it shinning like regular diamond plate. Coming home after a camping trip I was towing behind a big truck (18 wheeler) and he blew a tire. A piece of rubber hit the lower front of the outback. Luckily it hit the molding at bottom and did not damage the fiberglass. That is why I installed the plate. There are others on this site that have had items go through the front skin of their trailers. I basiclly took RTV sealent (silicone) and glued it on. I drilled holes along the outside edges of the plate and used small self tapping screws to attach into the skin. On the outside edges where the rubber seams are you will hit the alum. studs so that helps a lot. I have about $200.00 in it.

steve, rena, hann, seth
04 26r


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Steve do you have a pic of the finished Mod?

Since TT's are depreciating financial investments to begin with. I approach Mods less from ROI perspective and more from ROE (return on expectations). My perspective is If I install this mod what is my overall return on expectation? 
Will the mod perform a needed or improved function? 
Will the mod lessen a need for future maintenance?
Will it make my camping experience more enjoyable?

I think this mod performs an improved function. May equate to less future maintenance Providing an added level of protection from repairing cracked fiberglass due to road debris or gravel.
From my personal subjective perspective It also adds a nice enhanced appearance to the TT.

for around 92.00 I'm considering it.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

I have never tried to post pictures but give me a few days. For a little money you will get a lot of protection. It's one of those "good feel" type of mods.

steve,rena,hanna,seth
04 26r


----------

